# Suns fans - Your thoughts on the NBA Finals?



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I was heartbroken when Dallas beat us because I thought we had a good chance against the Heat.

Hahaha. Now I realize I was dead wrong with the way they played in the end of these playoffs. Wade and Miami would not be denied this year, plain and simple. As far as Dallas, I was surprised they lost. I started off this series rooting for them, but that didn't last long. I love Avery Johnson, Jason Terry (we had him first in AZ!), and Josh Howard. I can't stand Nowitzki sometimes, though he had my vote for MVP this year. After watching Dirk this series I don't like him much at all. Dunno, maybe that'll change one day. I don't like Stackhouse. I hate Mark Cuban, so it was at least satisfying to see him lose. I just couldn't bring myself to fully root for Dallas, and found myself rooting for Miami after game 3. Maybe it's a "cheering for the underdog" somewhat, but also it's the stories on Miami.

I love Zo, flat out love that guy. I don't care that some think he's an ***, he's always been one of my favorite players all-time. I love Shaq. I love James Posey. I wasn't a huge Wade fan, but now I am after seeing him take over. I love Riley. I don't like GP, but it's always good to see a vet get two big shots to feel like he had a big hand in winning the title. I can't stand Walker and Williams (still can't), and that had something to do with me wanting Dallas to win.

The calls happened to be in favor of the Heat, but I don't think that was intentional by any stretch. People saying Stern rigged this thing is just totally idiotic to me. It was all about the timing of the bad calls. They've called those ticky tack blocking fouls all season long, it was just less focused on until we hit the playoffs. It sucked to see the refs not let them play. But that said, Dallas still must take all responsibility for blowing the 2-0 series lead and each individual game after that. They didn't play well enough to win in my book, period.

Do you guys still think the Suns stood a chance? What are your thoughts on Dallas? How much were the calls in favor of Miami?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns could of beat the Heat or atleast won more then 2 games against them.
But I'm glad the Heat won. Since watching Wade just made me love the team. Hes just so good. It will be nice to see Zo, Payton retire after this season with a ring.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Since Dallas lost I loved it. It was good to see shaq get a 4th, 'Zo, and Payton get their firsts. Then of course Wade, showing he's better than LBJ.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Suns would have killed the Heat straight up. Dallas changed who they were in the 4th quarter from game 3 on and it cost them. If you are a fast break team, do that all four quarters. Don't slow the game up in the 4th to allow miami to play their style of game.

Suns would be running all 4 quarters and would have won this series in 6 games.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

You guys are ignoring the fact that Wade was unstoppable. I think he'd have done the same thing to us as he did to Dallas. I watched every game, and Miami was a much different team than the one you saw in the regular season. Their transition defense was stellar. It's arguable that the Suns might have beaten the Heat, but to say we'd have killed them? I dunno 'bout that... :cheers:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Eh, this Miami team was different from who we played, and with Raja injury, and other injuries, fatigue, it probably would've piled on the Suns and may have lost quite easily to the Heat.

I also think if we won in 6, it's not killing them...Killing is more like in 4 or 5 games :biggrin: 


Congrats to Miami though. I don't buy into those conspiracy thoeries, it's just too delusional for my taste. Also, be quite hard to do that anyhow. But yeah, Refs could do a better job, and maybe be more lenient. It makes things slow and boring when they emphasize things.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

I thought it was an exciting series and was rooting for Miami all along. Was happy to see Miami take it last night, as I don't think I could have handled watching another Game 7. Obviously I would have been much happier watching a Suns/Heat series, but maybe next year.

Aside from getting watch Dallas lose, which of course was part of the fun (bunch of sore losers). I think getting to see Shaq win 2 years out of LA was great. I wonder what Kobe's true reaction to that is? Also having Wade as Finals MVP. While Lebron and Melo got all the attention from that rookie class, Wade is the first to walk away with the title and desrves too imvho since he is the better player.

Congrats to Miami and the Heat. Better watch out next year though because Amare's back!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I think San Antonio Spurs and Phoenix Suns both would have been better representatives from the Western Conference to the Finals.

Spurs would have taken Miami in 6

Suns would have taken Miami in 7 (similar to Clipper series). Being an assist team has a huge advantage against a bigger and slower Miami defense. Without a doubt Wade will get his points, but the Suns will still OUTSCORE the Heat at the end.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Tiz said:


> Aside from getting watch Dallas lose, which of course was part of the fun (bunch of sore losers).


Were you referring to the players, fans, forum posters, or everybody?

Isn't it kind of unfair to blanket everybody with a single statement like that?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Were you referring to the players, fans, forum posters, or everybody?
> 
> Isn't it kind of unfair to blanket everybody with a single statement like that?


I thought he was joking and calling us a bunch of sore losers...haha. My bad, I suppose. Yeah, that would be unfair. Some are sore losers, just like some of our fans were sore losers. But only some on both sides.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I thought he was joking and calling us a bunch of sore losers...haha. My bad, I suppose. Yeah, that would be unfair. Some are sore losers, just like some of our fans were sore losers. But only some on both sides.


LOL...

Nice moderating response. COP OUT!

:raised_ey


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL...
> 
> Nice moderating response. COP OUT!
> 
> :raised_ey


Hmm?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

:cannibal:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Hmm?


Nevermind. LOL

Just trying to give you a hard time as mod....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> :cannibal:


 :makeout: 

:nah:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> :makeout:
> 
> :nah:



ew. you sicko...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

:eek8:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

:naughty: :jawdrop:


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

Im glad the Heat got a ring. After hearing Zo in the press conference, I was stoked that he finally got his ring. Wade played amazing, he deserved that ring.

I woulda loved to see a PHX/MIA finals series but fatige was already leaving its wear and tear on the suns...but who knows, they were the team that could this year.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I thought he was joking and calling us a bunch of sore losers...haha. My bad, I suppose. Yeah, that would be unfair. Some are sore losers, just like some of our fans were sore losers. But only some on both sides.


It was mainly directde towards Cuban and the players. Cuban's tirade after game 5 and Dirk's destruction of workout equipmet after Game 5 as well. :angel:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Tiz said:


> It was mainly directde towards Cuban and the players. Cuban's tirade after game 5 and Dirk's destruction of workout equipmet after Game 5 as well. :angel:


Attempted destruction, you mean? :biggrin:


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I've always enjoyed watching D-Wade play, so I was rooting for Miami from the get-go... Plus, it helps that I just really hate Dallas lol. I'm confident that Phoenix could have taken down Miami in 6 or 7 games.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

I think the Suns would have been a harder matchup because of the offensive you guys run its even more uptempo then the Heat but I think Wade would do just as well against you guys and I think Haslem is a good matchup on Marion because Haslem is a physical guy who can rebound. It would have been a better series in my opinion probably going to a game 7 and then who knows? But I also think the Suns would be really fatigued by then.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Suns shouldve been rooting for Dallas, cause since they didnt win, they didnt lose to the champs. and you'd rather lose to the champs, then the runner up team.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> Suns shouldve been rooting for Dallas, cause since they didnt win, they didnt lose to the champs. and you'd rather lose to the champs, then the runner up team.


Not if you really hate the runner up team...


----------

